# Three people hit by lightning at Pensacola Beach



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

Just saw this on Fox 10, they had scrolling banner at the bottom of the screen that said the Blue Angles show was canceled for today and rescheduled for tomorow and that there were three people at pensacola beach that were struck by lightning. That is all the information that it showed, it said tune into their news cast later for more information.

Just wondering if anyone else has heard this?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i just heard it was 4 people.....prayers sent


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah there was a post earlier about it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

make that 7 people... and 2 sexual assualts on boats...

my buddy's a life guard... he's been keeping me posted.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *VS200B (7/12/2008)*make that 7 people... and 2 sexual assualts on boats...
> 
> my buddy's a life guard... he's been keeping me posted.




what the F### is up with that.......


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm glad I didn't go today. I was planning on going diving then sitting in the Gulf and watching the show.

But I was a little tired from fishing yesterday andonebuddy ended up having to work soit would have been just me and one other guy. I was telling them yesterday about how it always seems to storm after the show. I guess this storm couldn't wait.I'm sure yall can remember some nasty storms after a blue angles show.

I hope the show goes well tomorrow.

:usaflag


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Check out this youtube vid of the storm approaching I saw at pnj....watch the black umbbrella:doh


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

them flying umbrellas could hurt bad!!!


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

that was great:doh:


----------



## cubfan (Oct 12, 2007)

I made it abouit 1/2 the way across the bay at about 11:00, and decided that the clouds were already starting to build and came home. Glad I did. I've got three buddies stuck out there somewhere near Hooters on Jet Skis . I've been unable to reach them and hope that they are okay. The radar shows that this isn't going to let up for some time. It just keeps building and building coming from the north.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Man that sucks!!! Hope everyone is ok!!!


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Hope all survive. Prayers sent.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Just got back from little sabine. That first thunderstorm that rolled through was intense. Myself and three other people were huddled up under the t-top. Lightning was popping off every few seconds all around the beach. I can't believe more people and boats didn't get nailed. And the crazy thing is during all of this there were people dancin around and wrestlin in the water. I'm just glad to be sitting back on my couch.


----------



## Scabs (Oct 30, 2007)

It was hell!! My prayers go out to the injured. There were alot of stories flying around the boat ramp about all that happened. God Bless.


----------



## psalzman (Mar 26, 2008)

7 people stuck by lightening? I wonder if one of them was the guy in the next to me that was holding onto the rail of his boat... the anchors let go, and we were trying to tie them off when the static popped and he got a good jolt. 



And I only lost two anchors today (thanks to the props of some boat from Destin.)


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

We turned around just outside the pass.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

I am glad I followed my gut last night about going out today!!!:boo


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Scabs (7/12/2008)*It was hell!!


Got that right! It was a wet and wild day. Our plan was to go offshore and then come to the beach to watch the show. We were heading out at around 7:00 and a storm went right over us. We had tohide at the dock by the old coast guard station. It passed, and we headed out. We started coming in at about noon to see some thunderstorms over the beach. We hid at fort McRae for a while, then found out the show was canceled. We waited and waited, and the rain never stopped. We headed east on the intercoastal for theshoreline ramp. We were pretty much the only ones heading east. There were hundreds of boats heading west in rain. That was hairy! Going head on with fast moving boats and 50 footers. Crazy stuff.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

We put in at Navarre about noon. Got about half way to Pensacola Beach and saw all the rain and lightning at the beach. It was also coming at us from the northeast. We slowed down and talked it over and decided to turn around. All the boats coming back from the west giving us the thumbs down helped us decide too.

It started raining pretty hard about the time we got to the houses at Navarre so we pulled into shore behind our beach house, put out two anchors and walked across the dunes to the house. After a while it cleared up some so we went back over and the wind and waveshad blown the boat into shallow water. After pushing for about an hour, we got it into deep water.

Theramp was wild. I was probably about 20 trucks back. Finally got up andgot the boat out. That is one fine ramp.

Sure am glad we didn't leave earlier. I can't imagine being in the middle of Sabine today. I must've been a mess.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Finally got back to the house safe and sound. Man it was rouh out there in Sabine. The first storm that rolled through was crazy. 40mph gusts with lightning popping everywhere. The women were huddled in the cabin while me and my buddy just got soaked. I had the curtains up on three sides and it just kept shifting directions and soaking us. It was intense for a while out there.


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

We're safe. Met a forum member. More stories later, crazy day and the couch is calling my name. Hope everyone got back safe and to our new friends, hope ya made it back to Molino safe and sound! :toast


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

did anyone hear the coastguard transmission about a person in the water. at mobile bay close to the shipping channel. around 230p.m.


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Man what a rough day... We took the brunt of the storm ancor pulled up on my boat i reset it and another boat. We took cover on the second boat because the owners told us they weregoing to a house party. Me my wife and my six year old all tucked into the a tiny cabin just big enough for a potty... We were there for about 30 minutes or so before we made it up to land. If it was you hurrican deck boat I got in sorry but I kept your boat off the rocks so I didn't think you would mind...Then my wife made me make the run back to woodlawn by my self and get the car and return to the beach to get them.... Over all another great day on the water...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *shanester (7/12/2008)*did anyone hear the coastguard transmission about a person in the water. at mobile bay close to the shipping channel. around 230p.m.


Heard it...don't know anything about it though.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

this is destin 830 today u can just see the funnel cloud. right at the antenna. the just a little to the portside.










yehaw lets go fisning


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

it was pretty wild in destin at about 1130. i just finished cleaning the boat and hell broke loose. all the monkey boats tried to dock at haborwalk. i was in the cabin nice and dry, opening a cold beer and watched the scenario. lightning everywhere and boats still going out!2 slips next to us legendary tries to sell those big ?hunter? sailboats and they fly a big baloon approx. 20 yards high but it never got hit. 5 minutes after the rain stopped the stupid parasailing boats went back to normal business.:banghead:banghead its onmly a matter of weekstill one of there customers will get fried.


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

Very glad we have a cuddy cabin, that was a long storm! On the brighter side, it was one big party behind Flounders. Girls drink, girls take off swimwear. Thats the most I've seen that happen in a long time. There must have been at least 50 people that stayed in the water partying through the entire storm. Hope the guy who might of broke his neck jumping into shallow water ends up ok. Rescues and nonstop sirens were the theme for at least an hour during the roughest part of the storm.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Safe and sound here. We too were stuck out near the Olive Drop on Quietwater, which seemed like forever during the monsoon. Boats, people, floats, you name it were blowing by us. Thanks to my buddy for having two anchors. Surprisingly we held fast and kept are fingers crossed praying that the lightning hit some big yacht. After the lightning let up just enough we jetted back to oriole beach ramp. What an adventure. I'm glad everyone in my party has return home safely. I hope others are ok as well.



Here are some unedited photos. Some random guy walking by.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Today DID suck. I was one of the Soaked paramedics running around on the gator 4 wheeler answering medical calls. All of us at EMS, FD, and Deputies were soaked to the bone running rescue calls. I can't comment on any of the calls but I can tell you it got really scary for awhile. I will be back out there tomorrow so let pray for a decent day:angel


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

My next door neighbor is one of the head guys for Life Guard EMS services.I talked with him earlier and he said there were 11 lighting strikes, 3 drownings, and more calls for other things than they could count.We went fishing at Garcon today and I'm betting that cell we saw a little after daylight over GBis the same one in the pics above in Destin. It looked nasty. Wewatched for a few mins before putting in to make sure it wasn't heading our way.


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone know who the Captain of"The Full Monty"is?

We were stuck near that boat underthe bridge and I believehis electronics were knocked out and they lost power due to alightning strike.That was a fine piece of driving to get that boat out from between the pillings of Bob Sikes without tearing up your boat or going over the top of us.That was one lousy ass day! 

Might be ready to talk about this day later,right now I'llbe killing a few beers and getting ready for church in the morning!:angel:letsdrink:sick


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *VS200B (7/12/2008)*make that 7 people... and 2 sexual assualts on boats...
> ...


One to many beers and tons of women wearing next to nothin = sexaual misconduct.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *SuperSpook (7/12/2008)*Check out this youtube vid of the storm approaching I saw at pnj....watch the black umbbrella:doh
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ixXsXli8QM[/quote]
> 
> SOMEONE PLEASE MAKE THAT INTO AN AVATAR!!!!! I NEED THAT BADLY


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Good reports guys, I was wondering what happened out there. That's one time I'm glad I was stuck inland. 



Thanks for the link, Chris.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

We were there near the EPA facility when the storm hit, we got there early and it looked to be a beautiful day. <U>Than all hell broke loose.</U>

Lightening, high wind gust;we went into the cabin we thenrealized webroke anchor by this time we were only yards off the rocks at the EPA dock. Somehow we missedgotpast the boat MerSea (sorry for any scare).

Our Anchorshade came loose in the wind and went over the side, it wasn't until we tried to crank the motor we found it wrapped around the prop. My wife use the boat hook to keep us off the rocks, I went overboard to release the mess. We got it cleared and backed away with no damage.

We reset the anchor, I bundled up in rain gear (damn that was cold rain) and stayed on deck. I watch other boats break anchor because of the wind, felt the tingle from the boat as lightening struck nearby. Lightening took out the GPS (however the depth sounder stills work). 

Our Key West 2300 is self bailing. This is the first time I have ever had the the bilge pumps kick in on automatic. (For the guy asking about pumps, the bigger the better and this is why.)

As soon as it lighened up we headed back in to Mac's. 

*What a day!!!*


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, I am glad I decided to stayat home with my family and keep the boat trailerd. Hope everyone is ok. Remeber, lightning can get ya anywhere!


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, here is my story: Went WEST at about 11 am to fish in the pass and all the boats were going EAST to see the show. Pensacola Bay water was like a bad day going out the pass(rough from wakes).



Returned about 1 and the huge storm was right over Pensacola Beach so I headed to Deer Point around the other point EAST to out-run it to no avail. When rain became heavy, I headed to one of the Bayous on the North side of Gulf Breeze and saw an empty dock with a roof and went in. Then the storm hit where I was and suddenly realized the roof was tin! However, I decided to stay(2 hours) to stay dry through lightning and torrential rain until it passed. Good thing I had my dog with me!



What would you have done? ?Stayed under the tin roof or....? move to another location?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes it was a bad day, Very bad in a 17' skiff :doh We left later in the day so I launched out of Archie glover. First thing I see coming out of the mouth is this sign :banghead



















Wasn't that bad of a run until we hit three mile bridge, after that we had to play follow the leader... Thanks Wess !!!





































We finally made it in behind hooters and found a spot.
































































I was tied off to Wess with my anchor out the back. When the storm hit some one drug over Wess's anchor and away we went. My anchor got caught up in 3 bigger boats rafted up so I untied from Wess and a VERY NICE dude "Olle"from one of the 3 boats I hung tied me off to his boat. My boy and G/F went aboard Olle's boat while I stayed on mine to make sure it didn't swing around and hit those pretty twin 250 yamaha's on the boat beside his :hotsun Big thanks to Olle for all that you did, I owe ya a few beers and then some. Didn't get any pictures while the storm was soaking and freezing the hell out of me. All I could think about was how X-Shark "Bobby" is always saying how much he likes his pilot house when those summer storms pop up and he don't freeze. It was a LONG ride back to glover but we made it and don't want to do it again.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

We were on the beach, it amazes me how many folks dont pay any attention to the weather, but its my job so I guess I am always looking up. We got back to the truck to watch all hell break loose, called a co-worker to check the radar, he said "you are screwed", which in weather speak means you are screwed..... All the emergency crews were busy as all get out, dont know what happened but it was bad. Found a break to go back and retrieve our stuff and headed out, only took about an hour and a half to get home. 



Word to the wise, if the sea breeze doesnt set up and storms are building you better keep a close eye on them, they arent staying to the North.


----------



## hhaight (Mar 6, 2013)

*Captain Full Monty*

Wow! Bringing back some bad memories. We sold the Monty last year and I was looking up some data on her and found this. I was the captain of the Full Monty that day. The boat did have electronic shifting and when we got struck it went to neutral and no control. Luckily it rebooted and came back to life or you may have got to see us sink! That was some day we will never forget. Thanks for the compliment, I was one lucky guy that day. Only damage we sustained was a little fiberglass nick or two, a bent outrigger and my drawers


----------

